# Screen porch ceiling



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

The few screen porches we have constructed had sheets of beadbord hung on the ceiling. Looking to use T&G boards in a proposal for a new porch. What have you used for ceilings in the past? Did you break up the ceiling into sections with trim boards. Pictures are always welcome.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

Ive done quite a few with panel products like b. Board and T1 11. Ive used 1x6 tng with good results. Currently working on a variable width pecky cypress ceiling. The.pecky has been my favorite to work with but is kind of pricey for most budgets. Ive also used a cabinet grade plywood, 4/4 1 x and cove with good results.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I should get back and snap a pic without all the scaffolding in the way... 
This is t&g pine.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

nothing fancy here,first is a 1x6 t&g and a 1/2 x3 t&g


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Tom, you need to take less blurry pictures...


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Tight knot cedar t&g


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

A tip when moving from sheet goods to 1x : dont use face nails. I use a trim nailer and shoot through the tongue. Nothing looks worse on a clean ceiling than a nail pattern.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> A tip when moving from sheet goods to 1x : dont use face nails. I use a trim nailer and shoot through the tongue. Nothing looks worse on a clean ceiling than a nail pattern.


True story! blind fastening is the way to go.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Blind nailing is the only way to go


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

Would you use a 15g angled or 16 g straight nailer to hang T&G boards? What's a good nail length for 5/8" to 3/4" boards? Thinking 1 1/2" should hold well.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Inch and a half quarter inch staples


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

Use the angled. It my gun of choice all the time. As far as lenght of fastener i usually over kill and go 2 1/2 on ceiling. 1 1/2 will probably work but I always go bigger when something can fall on someone. Staples will work great too.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Inch and a half staples work well because you are hitting the tongue which is already 3/16 in and at an angle you're getting all the purchase you need into the joists/ rafters.

Plus narrow crowns don't come longer, yet I like they're holding power for overhead applications better than brads.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

My staple gun likes to break the tongue so we usually use a 16ga gun with 2"~ (whatever's handy) nails. I also like to dab some glue if we remember, it'll never go anywhere then.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I use the 1 1/2" staples with a bead of PL on each rafter. 

Remember to start at the bottom because gravity is your friend.:thumbup: I actually did some T&G on an old house this spring where the ceilings were so out of whack that I started at the top to keep the joints in line.....HUGE MISTAKE. It probably tacked 6 hours on my total time. I still feel like an ass about it even though it looked better in the end.


----------

